# Roleplay the fantasy with hubby



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, I need to seek some advise.

I early 20s, been married for a year now. Even before married my husband and I always role play my fantasy which is kind of weird to most.

I like been role as those street prostitute, of course I am not one and I never be one. Just a fake act between my hubby and myself. Lucky he willing to act it all out for me as Long I never do it with others.

Almost every weekend I dress myself up in revealing and sexy and stand near those street, 2 streets away as I do feel scare in case anything happen or friends or relative might saw me if too near those place. Than he will come approach me and check for price and we go to nearby hotel acting I am a real one.

The problem is I sometimes do feel abnormal to feel want to be treat as a prostitute (only by my hubby of course) while we make love. It really does turn me on. A few times while I stand at the street waiting for my hubby to come, some strangers come and make me an offer and it also turn me on which I do feel I am really bad to feel turn on. I never tell my hubby I actually enjoy been approach by guy and offer me, as I afraid he will think of me differently.

What should I do, am I suffering any mentally problem and need to see doctor or its really normal. I afraid my hubby will think of me differently if I tell him.

Please, I am seeking advise here, please kindly don't criticise on such fantasy as I am not one.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the fantasy is very normal. I would suggest you DO NOT go outside your home to wait for your husband, that is very dangerous and you may even be assaulted. Dress up and wait for your husband INSIDE your home or better your bedroom.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nothing wrong with fantasy, good for you I say.

I do agree that you shouldn't wait on street corners for your hubby...too dangerous. Wait in the hotel lobby or get him to come to your room, like he had a booking with you or something.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, thanks, the place I am at are some 2 streets away, and should be quite safe in my country (Singapore). Problem been that I actually enjoy some random guys approach me making me offer and that really turns me on which I seriously feel worried about myself. 

Yes I will consider going to safer place in future such as hotel lobby instead.


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Thats probably a very tame fantasy and i wouldnt feel in anyway weird about playing this fantasy out.

My concern is your doing it outside on a street.

I suggest you change it up to a nice Wine bar or Hotel lounge this way its safer for you as you are in a public place.
Dress more to the occasion your customer (Husband/Partner is more Expensive


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

sherrodzan said:


> I would suggest you DO NOT go outside your home to wait for your husband


He is nearby, previously he just park the car nearby (within sight for both of us), he also know when guys approach me.

Yes, like I say earlier, maybe next time just do it in hotel lobby so much safer.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Role play is a very erotic way to spice up a marriage. But I Would caution about too much "***** on the corner" RP, as the police might actually arrest you suspecting you are in it for real. Maybe confine your "work" to bars, etc. 

And the fact that you love role play so much means you do have a very imaginative mind. And that mind might think "what if I actually went thru with it with a stranger?". Well...you do know there are huge risks to do so. Your husband may flip out, and not want you back. You might end up with a life threatening STD. They man you pick up may abuse you physically.

How about have your husband disguise himself, like beard, wig, way different clothes, and role play that you really do not know him as he picks you up??


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi thanks for the advise, I do make much heavier make up so normal friends will be hard to recognize me, but I will stop doing it, and just do at hotel lobby instead, since even if anyone saw me, but the one pick me is just my husband anyway so they wouldn't say anything bad.


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> Role play is a very erotic way to spice up a marriage. But I Would caution about too much "***** on the corner" RP, as the police might actually arrest you suspecting you are in it for real. Maybe confine your "work" to bars, etc.
> 
> And the fact that you love role play so much means you do have a very imaginative mind. And that mind might think "what if I actually went thru with it with a stranger?". Well...you do know there are huge risks to do so. Your husband may flip out, and not want you back. You might end up with a life threatening STD. They man you pick up may abuse you physically.
> 
> How about have your husband disguise himself, like beard, wig, way different clothes, and role play that you really do not know him as he picks you up??


Hmm, no I will never go thru with it, I will not do with any strangers, not even my close guy friend.

The disguise like wig or something and look diff sounds a good idea thou.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

You should roll play an on line call girl. That way he can call you from a hotel room and negotiate a deal over the phone. It takes the risk out of standing on a street corner but keeps the fantasy real. 

He can call you during the day and ask you about prices and services if you want.

Just my 2 cents on keeping it fun and safe. As long as it is that I think its all good


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Just be careful. There are some guys that don't like being turned down for any reason and it could cause a problem so just be aware.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

over20 said:


> I think the fantasy is very normal. I


Is it? I have never wanted to be a prostitute in fantasy or real life.

With that said, if you like it just tell him. You are married. Why hide it?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

intheory said:


> Yeah, don't stand on the street corners. I know it's a thrill and all; but think of this. Your profile says you are an HR executive - what if someone from your company or whom you are connected to in business, sees you standing there dressed like that?
> 
> Have fun with your husband; but use some precaution.
> 
> As for liking other guys noticing you standing there; you must need and like a lot of male attention. You have to let your husband know that he's got to appreciate you, compliment you, want you. Sounds like he does. But you might not do so well sexually if he ever started taking you for granted.


In addition to being assulted or fired, you also run the risk that cops will see your activities and charge both of you with prostitution. You could tell them you're married but I bet they wouldn't believe any of it. Also, since other guys are coming up to you, they could charge you with soliciting, even you turn them down.


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> In addition to being assulted or fired.


In Singapore this will NOT happen..


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I've accompanied my husband on a couple of his business trips and YES a hotel lobby or bar is a great meeting place to act on this kind of roleplay fantasy !! 

It's a nice release for my husband after a loong , hard day of boring meetings . Sitting at the bar alone waiting is kinda strange especially when some folks may look and wonder if you're indeed a so called " working girl " but at the same time quite exciting I must admit


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Is it? I have never wanted to be a prostitute in fantasy or real life.
> 
> With that said, if you like it just tell him. You are married. Why hide it?


well, different person have different fantasy, some people want do with animal which I find it gross and I will never do that too, some people fantasy with incest which I also find it gross be it fantasy or real life.

may I know what's your, chances are I will say the same its gross to me too.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I can just imagine it.....the OP on a street corner....her husband picks her up in his car......woo woo woo woo blue and red lights fill the night sky...

"No officer, its not what you think....we're married...to each other"....
"Yeah yeah...I've heard that one before...in the back..."


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

We don't do it in car, we proceed to the nearby hotel, and everything as real as possible just than my client is only my husband only


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

How do you interact with the guys that approach you ?

Do you bargain you price or do you just ignore them ?

If you engage in discussion, that could end up being a problem.

If someone reports you to the police, do you have an good reason to convince them that you are not actually a street prostitute ?


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> How do you interact with the guys that approach you ?
> 
> Do you bargain you price or do you just ignore them ?
> 
> ...


Most of the time I ignore them, sometimes I do bargain for more but say already have appointment and just waiting for him, and arrange for later time and date.

In Singapore, police are really useless as they don't really have much power to catch random people standing on the street unless illegal gather or so on, as long not been catch doing the real thing or able to prove I am, than I don't even need to convince them anything.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Why do you think you developed this fantasy ?

Does your H know that you bargain ?

Do you work ?




> but say already have appointment and just waiting for him, and arrange for later time and date.


Do you give out any details ?


----------



## SillyGirl90 (Jun 9, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> Why do you think you developed this fantasy ?
> 
> Does your H know that you bargain ?
> 
> ...


1. no idea
2. he know I replying and he trust me not doing it in real.
3. Yes, but this don't concern anyone in anyway.
4. fake details


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

3. Someday, someone you work for might approach you. So be careful about it if any rumors will affect your job


Explore within yourself a bit more about 1


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with what has been said by others. Going out on the street and being approached by other men is putting yourself at risk. 

Find a less risky way of fulfilling this fantasy.

Meet him at a hotel bar with a room already paid for.

Have him call your cell phone for a 'deal'. Show up at the house and then leave. During which you treat him as a customer. Once you get back into your car the game is over you and are safe.


----------

